# Orange Fungus



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey there, I just noticed a bright orange fungus in my viv a few days ago. It was growing on my glass lid, so I figured I would spray it down. It is now blooming on my background. Be for I research it too much, I wanted to see if anyone knows much about this or has seen this in their viv's before. I really don't mind it, I am just afraid of it being toxic. So, any info would be appreciated. I will put a pic up when I can get one with the lid off with outmy vents hopping out. It is still a pretty small bloom, but It is growing very rapidly. Thanks

Ed Parker


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

sounds like slime mold

Generally it is not harmful, but it is pretty gross.


----------

